# Only a few more weeks...



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see a few of these little guys in my back yard. Just moved to a new house with 7 acres, and a creek behind it and here's a few of the smaller ones I've seen...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

You have a good mix there.....look for the bruisers to come in late october.....


----------



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have 3 that just won't go to the cam, 2 real Nice 12s, and a 14/16 that only has been seen a few times! I'm holding out for that guy!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

